# Боль в спине и ягодице лечится?



## Lenocka (26 Июл 2014)

Всем здравствуйте! 44 года, всегда здоровая (была). После второй беременности (7 лет назад) начались проблемы: сначала тендинит наружной стороны бедра (извиняйте  за термины, 15 лет живу в Италии а раньше к счастью не надобны были...) а 1,5 года назад спина в поясничном отделе стала болеть без продыха , тянущей болью, это если не чихать или кашлять.. Месяца 3 подождала и на мрт пошла. Сказали 2 грыжи: одна ерундовская а другая похуже, и дегенерация диска l5s1, прикладываю снимки. Врачи здесь говорят: операция не требуется, идите домой в смысле.. Лечение не предлагают. Я им - болит, а они мне обезболивающие и все. Попробовала в Риге к ортопеду показаться: говорит нужна операция - Alif (сращивание позвонков), а по мне так просто 2 крайности какие-то. Почитав ваш форум еще больше утверждаюсь... Торопиться точно нечего. Меня боль эта ночью здорово мучает, сплю плохо, как только перевернуться на другой бок так и просыпаешься.. И потом, ягодицы (извините☺️) сильно болят, сидеть долго не могу, на диване вообще не могу, в машине автономия 30 минут, потом все горит и давящая боль.. и на спине лежать совсем не могу ( почему это, интересно? в покое вроде бы не должно болеть?) зато днем очень даже хорошо себя чувствую, 15 минут после подъема начинает проходить боль в спине). 

Домашний врач говорит: мы созданы чтобы двигаться, в смысле нечего сидеть, да и лежать тоже!!! Может посоветуете что могу сделать, я пилатесом регулярно занимаюсь, все стабилизирующие упражнения делаю, пресс стальной уже, нагибаюсь и встаю правильно .. Что еще могу, и особенно: как эту жуткую боль ягодичную убрать? Может кто из форумчан как нибудь эту же проблему решает?! Посоветуйте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2014)

Без осмотра диагноза не поставить.
Но операция вполне показана.


----------



## Lenocka (27 Июл 2014)

Какая вы считаете операция? Сращивание или динамическая стабилизация? И еще, мне хирург здесь такую вещь сказал (по поводу какие мои перспективы без операции): лет через 10-15 диски сами срастутся и вам будет легче(!), я если честно в шоке была, но может в этом есть какой-то смысл?

У меня кажется прозрение! Прочитала о синдроме гипермобильных суставов (это мне и ортопед говорил - я в детстве отлично шла в гимнастике и фигурном катании за счет моей природной гибкости) и вот оно! Думаю все мои проблемы потому и начались после 2 беременности: 10 кг животика + осанка так себе + каблуки (бабы точно - дуры ), вот хребетик и не выдержал, при беременности если не ошибаюсь на гормональном фоне и еще и мышцы слегка размягчаются. Есть смысл?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> Какая вы считаете операция? Сращивание или динамическая стабилизация? И еще, мне хирург здесь такую вещь сказал (по поводу какие мои перспективы без операции): лет через 10-15 диски сами срастутся и вам будет легче(!), я если честно в шоке была, но может в этом есть какой-то смысл?


Все правильно. Силы есть на эти 10-15 лет?



Lenocka написал(а):


> У меня кажется прозрение! Прочитала о синдроме гипермобильных суставов (это мне и ортопед говорил - я в детстве отлично шла в гимнастике и фигурном катании за счет моей природной гибкости) и вот оно! Думаю все мои проблемы потому и начались после 2 беременности: 10 кг животика + осанка так себе + каблуки (бабы точно - дуры ), вот хребетик и не выдержал, при беременности если не ошибаюсь на гормональном фоне и еще и мышцы слегка размягчаются. Есть смысл?


У не было гипермобильности и, к сожалению, не было беременности, а вот грыжи есть. Две!

Конечно надо полечить.
И мануальная терапия (и не там где спондилез), и блокады, и физиотерапия.


----------



## Lenocka (27 Июл 2014)

Это вы мне, доктор?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все правильно. Силы есть на эти 10-15 лет?


И на счет "легче" правда? Появилась надежда!

В смысле что будет легче когда позвонки сами срастутся?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2014)

Срастутся и болеть перестанут.


----------



## Bravo (31 Июл 2014)

а соседние тогда? Эти-то перестанут, а рядом что будет? Нагрузка-то увеличится на них.. Плюс постоянные спазмы в мышцах к изменениям, укорочениям всяким не приведут ли?
ИМХО 10-15 лет болей терпеть не стоит.. Хотя, кроме Вас никто не решит. Может, вполне терпимо..


----------



## Lenocka (31 Июл 2014)

Но ведь и при сращивании такая же проблема, в смысле неподвижности отдела и нагрузки на соседние... Плюс штыри в спине (добавим сюда +- неизвестность как моя спина на это среагирует, на спайки, травмированные операцией мышцы и т д). Вижу здесь на форуме много людей которые на реабилитации еще, по прошествию целого  года.. Нелегко решить.. Все очень неоднозначно, поэтому наверное нас так много на форуме здесь!

Спасибо, доктор Ступин на добром слове! 
Мне со спиной более менее ясно, вот почему у меня боль при сидении в области ягодиц? Это потому что не работая правильно поясничный отдел увеличена нагрузка на ягодичные мышцы и есть спазмы? Или из-за дегенеративных процессов  в крестцовой зоне? Мне физкультура точно помогает, но это наверное в обоих случаях.. 
Еще: нейрохирург у которого я консультировалась мне рекомендовал озонотерапию, я никаких упоминаний о ней в этом форуме не встречала, в Росии вы не считаете это эффективным?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> а соседние тогда? Эти-то перестанут, а рядом что будет? Нагрузка-то увеличится на них.. Плюс постоянные спазмы в мышцах к изменениям, укорочениям всяким не приведут ли?
> ИМХО 10-15 лет болей терпеть не стоит.. Хотя, кроме Вас никто не решит. Может, вполне терпимо..


44 (как автору темы)+10=54
Снова заболело, сильно.
54+10=64
Заболело
64 (для мужчин считать уже перестаю)+10=74
74 (дальше девушки считают по возможности, прибавляя остеопороз)!!!



Lenocka написал(а):


> Спасибо, доктор Ступин на добром слове!
> Мне со спиной более менее ясно, вот почему у меня боль при сидении в области ягодиц? Это потому что не работая правильно поясничный отдел увеличена нагрузка на ягодичные мышцы и есть спазмы? Или из-за дегенеративных процессов  в крестцовой зоне? Мне физкультура точно помогает, но это наверное в обоих случаях..
> Еще: нейрохирург у которого я консультировалась мне рекомендовал озонотерапию, я никаких упоминаний о ней в этом форуме не встречала, в России вы не считаете это эффективным?


Про озонотерапию не скажу (никто не исследовал прицельно), но как любой не специфический метод воздействия на организм - как повезет!
Про ягодицы.
Может просто они мягкие и слабые, а кресло твердое.


----------



## Lenocka (22 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Про ягодицы.
> Может просто они мягкие и слабые, а кресло твердое.


Вы думаете доктор это со спиной никак не связано? У меня болит в области крестца и в верхней трети ягодичной мышцы, я так поняла где ягодичная мышца к кости крепится...
У меня и на диване и в машине болит, это не кресло точно..
P.s. Посмотрела рекомендуемые вами упражнения, процентов 80 на моих тренировках как раз это и делаю.. Порадовалась  У нас в августе все в отпуске, даже спортзалы закрыты, так занятий не хватает что уже дома на коврике начала.. Чем то еще могу себе помочь? Я глюкозамин с хондроитином пью, может мне еще витаминов каких? Все-таки остеофиты по краям противные...


----------



## AIR (22 Авг 2014)

Раз уж сами спросили...


> После второй беременности (7 лет назад) начались проблемы: сначала тендинит наружной стороны бедра (извиняйте за термины,


Какого именно? Бедров то у человека два!..
А снимок в прямой проекции?
А верхняя треть какой ягодичной мышцы? Или одинаково с двух сторон?
А размеры грыж?
Про боли в пояснице подробнее - право, лево,  верх, низ, утро, вечер и так далее...
P.S. Пока что, судя по имеющейся информации всё укладывается в обычный длительный мышечно-тонический синдром с последующим отягщением  в виде грыж... Суждение предварительное так сказать при минимуме информации..


----------



## doc (23 Авг 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> сначала тендинит наружной стороны бедра (извиняйте за термины, 15 лет живу в Италии а раньше к счастью не надобны были...) а 1,5 года назад спина в поясничном отделе стала болеть без продыха , тянущей болью, это если не чихать или кашлять..


Тендинитов бедра или туловища не бывает, бывает какой-то конкретной мышцы.
Ваше описание боли в пояснице (обостряющаяся в положении сидя на низком сиденье, при поворотах ночью, отдающая в ягодичную область, приступообразно усиливающаяся при кашле и чихании) - укладывается в картину миофасциального синдрома глубоких поясничных мышц. При этой патологии часто возникают также проблемы в бедре и болезненность в положении лёжа на спине (иногда в таких случаях помогает валик или подушка под коленки).


----------



## Lenocka (23 Авг 2014)

Выложу снимки:
      






AIR написал(а):


> Какого именно? Бедров то у человека два!..
> А снимок в прямой проекции?
> А верхняя треть какой ягодичной мышцы? Или одинаково с двух сторон?
> А размеры грыж?
> Про боли в пояснице подробнее - право, лево,  верх, низ, утро, вечер и так далее...


Вы правы конечно, доктор, вот отсюда с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой : снимки я выше приложила, размеры грыж здесь (в Италии) не описывают.. Пишут центральная протрузия диска l4l5 и дегенерация диска l5s1 с передней и задней протрузией ну и начальный артроз.. Вот какая я старушка 
Тендинит мне диагностировали средне ягодичной мышцы (если так по-русски называется medio gluteo), двухсторонний. Болеть стало сразу после родов, прям на третий день из больницы выписали и поняла что все больше сидеть хочется, болело при ходьбе, через 3 месяца, когда уже хромать начала, пошла к врачу: все стандартно: лазер, текартерапия, даже ударной волной себя мучила, врачи говорили - полный покой, ну а я чем больше на диване сидела, тем труднее встать становилось. В общем как у всех, пока сама себе в зал не потащила, ну и ребенка таскать перестала . Сейчас все вполне приемлимо, если себя беречь (сумки - мужу, высокие каблучки пришлось забыть) то и ничего, только лежать на боку долго не могу..
Боль в пояснице как раз на уровне l5s1 и еще в зоне крестца, постоянная, но не сильная. С утра с кровати сползаю, а минут через 15 уже отлично (в смысле если нагибаться с упором рукой), но при обычной ходьбе боли вообще нет. Никаких неврологических отклонений нет. В повседневной жизни больше беспокоит то что при сидении начинают здорово болеть простите ягодицы , все 2.. Появляется чувство жжения и дискомфорта (я сижу много к сожалению, часов 8 в день.. Примерно где у девушки тату

 
ух.. Кажется все написала, простите если сумбурно!
Только мне кажется боль эта мышечная, меня в Риге на операцию по сращиванию отправляли, а я думаю что если неврологических отклонений нет и боль не безумная, это скоропалительно слишком, что скажете?



doc написал(а):


> Тендинитов бедра или туловища не бывает, бывает какой-то конкретной мышцы.
> Ваше описание боли в пояснице (обостряющаяся в положении сидя на низком сиденье, при поворотах ночью, отдающая в ягодичную область, приступообразно усиливающаяся при кашле и чихании) - укладывается в картину миофасциального синдрома глубоких поясничных мышц. При этой патологии часто возникают также проблемы в бедре и болезненность в положении лёжа на спине (иногда в таких случаях помогает валик или подушка под коленки).


Спасибо,doc, большое за участие! Ведь и правда странно что на спине мне больно лежать, не должно бы болеть в покое... Мне чуть лучше если валик под низ спины подкладываю.. И как с ним бороться? С этим синдромом?
P.s. Тендинит у меня средне-ягодичной мышцы (если по-русски так называется medio gluteo)


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Сен 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> Спасибо,doc, большое за участие! Ведь и правда странно что на спине мне больно лежать, не должно бы болеть в покое... Мне чуть лучше если валик под низ спины подкладываю.. И как с ним бороться? С этим синдромом?
> P.s. Тендинит у меня средне-ягодичной мышцы (если по-русски так называется medio gluteo)



Один из самых частых вариантов болей. К счастью, лечится обычно хорошо. 

1) Постизометрическая релаксация указанной мышцы (я не так давно в одной из веток описывал как можно самостоятельно растягивать мышцу)
2) Локальные инъекции


----------



## Lenocka (14 Сен 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Один из самых частых вариантов болей. К счастью, лечится обычно хорошо.
> 
> 1) Постизометрическая релаксация указанной мышцы (я не так давно в одной из веток описывал как можно самостоятельно растягивать мышцу)
> 2) Локальные инъекции


Спасибо, доктор за совет! Я как раз в этом направлении пытаюсь двигаться. Всех домашних уже перепугала делая упражнения пир на обеденном столе. Я вот что хочу спросить: вот это упражнение с одной стороны совсем не могу делать, очень больно, опущенную ногу не могу потом поднять

Это как раз та мышца (средне ягодичная)?
Пытаюсь еще теннисным мячиков лежа разминать, есть одна очень-очень болезненная точка. По-Вашему: это хорошо делать ежедневно или надо себе отдых давать? И еще: Вы писали про инъекции, что именно? Обезболивающее или противовоспалительное, и какой врач может колоть?


----------



## Lenocka (28 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Тендинитов бедра или туловища не бывает, бывает какой-то конкретной мышцы.
> Ваше описание боли в пояснице (обостряющаяся в положении сидя на низком сиденье, при поворотах ночью, отдающая в ягодичную область, приступообразно усиливающаяся при кашле и чихании) - укладывается в картину миофасциального синдрома глубоких поясничных мышц. При этой патологии часто возникают также проблемы в бедре и болезненность в положении лёжа на спине (иногда в таких случаях помогает валик или подушка под коленки).


У меня кажется какой-то прогресс... Чтоб не сглазить 
Поделюсь: в этом году у меня тренер по пилатесу сменилась, так вот в новой программе есть большая гамма упражнений на ягодичные мышцы. Понимаю что раньше я их не делала. Некоторые из упражнений по началу было почти невыносимо делать (на малую ягодичную мышцу например) просто не могла и все. Я думаю это как раз спазмированные участки, потихоньку стало легче их делать и смотрю сидеть стало как бы удобнее! В общем дискомфорта который появлялся почти сразу при сидении нет, после значительного времени появляется конечно, но точно - лучше 
Вчера на машине ездила на взморье и обратно: час дороги - спокойно, это здорово, обычно через минут 40 невыносимо было уже. Советую!!
Врачей процитировала, может мне ответят?! Я выше писала - забыли меня совсем   Всем хорошего дня!

*доктор Черепанов*, вы что скажете?


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Один из самых частых вариантов болей. К счастью, лечится обычно хорошо.
> 2) Локальные инъекции


Что именно колоть? Обезболивающие или противовоспалительные?


----------



## doc (28 Сен 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> У меня кажется какой-то прогресс... Чтоб не сглазить
> Поделюсь: в этом году у меня тренер по пилатесу сменилась, так вот в новой программе есть большая гамма упражнений на ягодичные мышцы. Понимаю что раньше я их не делала. Некоторые из упражнений по началу было почти невыносимо делать (на малую ягодичную мышцу например) просто не могла и все. Я думаю это как раз спазмированные участки, потихоньку стало легче их делать и смотрю сидеть стало как бы удобнее! В общем дискомфорта который появлялся почти сразу при сидении нет, после значительного времени появляется конечно, но точно - лучше
> Вчера на машине ездила на взморье и обратно: час дороги - спокойно, это здорово, обычно через минут 40 невыносимо было уже. Советую!!
> Врачей процитировала, может мне ответят?! Я выше писала - забыли меня совсем   Всем хорошего дня!


Рад за Вас, вот что значит правильная ЛФК!


----------



## Lenocka (28 Сен 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> У меня кажется какой-то прогресс... Чтоб не сглазить
> Поделюсь: в этом году у меня тренер по пилатесу сменилась, так вот в новой программе есть большая гамма упражнений на ягодичные мышцы. Понимаю что раньше я их не делала. Некоторые из упражнений по началу было почти невыносимо делать (на малую ягодичную мышцу например) просто не могла и все. Я думаю это как раз спазмированные участки, потихоньку стало легче их делать и смотрю сидеть стало как бы удобнее! В общем дискомфорта который появлялся почти сразу при сидении нет, после значительного времени появляется конечно, но точно - лучше
> Вчера на машине ездила на взморье и обратно: час дороги - спокойно, это здорово, обычно через минут 40 невыносимо было уже. Советую!!
> Врачей процитировала, может мне ответят?! Я выше писала - забыли меня совсем   Всем хорошего дня!


P.s. Так что уважаемый  *Доктор Ступин*, был прав (про ягодицы слабые), я по-началу хотела даже обидеться...* *


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (28 Сен 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> У меня кажется какой-то прогресс... Чтоб не сглазить
> Поделюсь: в этом году у меня тренер по пилатесу сменилась, так вот в новой программе есть большая гамма упражнений на ягодичные мышцы. Понимаю что раньше я их не делала. Некоторые из упражнений по началу было почти невыносимо делать (на малую ягодичную мышцу например) просто не могла и все. Я думаю это как раз спазмированные участки, потихоньку стало легче их делать и смотрю сидеть стало как бы удобнее! В общем дискомфорта который появлялся почти сразу при сидении нет, после значительного времени появляется конечно, но точно - лучше
> Вчера на машине ездила на взморье и обратно: час дороги - спокойно, это здорово, обычно через минут 40 невыносимо было уже. Советую!!
> Врачей процитировала, может мне ответят?! Я выше писала - забыли меня совсем   Всем хорошего дня!
> ...


Если есть прогресс, то ничего не надо. Справляетесь сами - это лучше всего!


----------



## Lenocka (19 Окт 2014)

Вот опять к вам за советом.. Замучала боль в крестцовой области 
Хотела спросить уважаемых врачей: может у меня эта боль в области крестца (постоянная давящая боль, проходит в движении, усиливается при сидении и лежа на спине и еще как будто нагревается зона крестца, отдает в ягодицы симметрично, иногда если очень долго сижу отдает в ингвинальную зону) объясняться артрозом крестцово-повздошной области? По хорошему, на моих МРТ снимках и ренгене ничего очень опасного кроме дегенеративного процесса не находят, 2 грыжи l4l5 и l5s1 достаточно "удачно" продавились, на корешки и тп не давят, неврологических никаких отклонений нет.. Или это я уже на себя диагнозы примеряю? Я читала тест очень простой, анестетик в зону вводят и если помогает - это "оно".. 
Я тут писала что гимнастика на ягодичные мышцы мне помогает, но похоже она только мышечный спазм немного снимает, а как посижу все опять по-новой.. 
Есть смысл вы считаете этот тест сделать? И кстати кто это делает? Врач ортопед? 
Спасибо заранее, всем хорошего дня!
P.s. Про себя напомню: гипермобильность суставов и начало всех болячек после родов.


----------



## Tigresss (27 Ноя 2014)

Леночка!
У меня очень похожая история. Болит там же - верх ягодиц, крестец. И тоже очень подвижные суставы! Проблемы, правда, пошли не после родов - я рожала в 27, а сейчас мне 40, видимо просто с возрастом. Отзовитесь, пообщаемся. У меня тоже S5L1 проблемный - протрузия. Мне помогает только физ.нагрузка и иногда не знаю, что - просто не болит и все. Но если долго сидеть, то... Я правда, в детстве спортом не занималась, а взрослая уже- танцами, и боли терпимые, но все равно хочется быть здоровой, очень. Отзовитесь.


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2014)

> P.s. Про себя напомню: гипермобильность суставов и начало всех болячек после родов.


Фигня. Судя по написанному, чисто мышечно-тонический синдром по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана.. Будете в Москве, заходите..


----------



## Tigresss (27 Ноя 2014)

Уважаемый AIR, а мне можно прийти?


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2014)

> Уважаемый AIR, а мне можно прийти?


Ну, ежели есть с чем работать...


----------



## Lenocka (1 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Фигня. Судя по написанному, чисто мышечно-тонический синдром по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана.. Будете в Москве, заходите..


Ну что ж делать то с ним, с этим синдромом!! В Италии с мануальными терапевтами - беда! Руками лечить никто не умеет... Хоть правда к вам едь!!


----------



## Lenocka (1 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Леночка!
> У меня очень похожая история. Болит там же - верх ягодиц, крестец. И тоже очень подвижные суставы! Проблемы, правда, пошли не после родов - я рожала в 27, а сейчас мне 40, видимо просто с возрастом. Отзовитесь, пообщаемся. У меня тоже S5L1 проблемный - протрузия. Мне помогает только физ.нагрузка и иногда не знаю, что - просто не болит и все. Но если долго сидеть, то... Я правда, в детстве спортом не занималась, а взрослая уже- танцами, и боли терпимые, но все равно хочется быть здоровой, очень. Отзовитесь.


Tigresss, да я не против пообщаться! Только ситуация прямо тупиковая, идей - ноль! У меня к сожалению болит все время, бывают дни лучше и хуже, а чтоб совсем не болело - это мечта... Вы как боретесь?


----------



## Tigresss (1 Дек 2014)

Я, хоть и в Москве, пока не поняла точно, как бороться. Доктор, к которому я ходила, сказал, что при гипермобильности мануалка не показана! А здесь, на форуме, услышала другое мнение.

И вот так вот мечусь. Утром делаю разминку, вечером тоже. Закрадывается мысль, что многое провоцируют нервы. А у Вас нет?
Лен, давайте думать о той простой вещи, что некторые вещи проходя сами по себе, организм борется.

Вы написали про неважную осанку. А поясница не слишком ли прогнута?


----------



## Lenocka (2 Дек 2014)

Честное слово, *AIR*, для некоторых страждущих, вроде меня, мышечно-тонический синдром сроду неизлечимой болезни  потому как терапевтов умеющих работать нет совсем! Маленький теоретический вопросик: кроме упражнении ПИР, да массирования теннисным мячиком чем то еще мы бедные можем себе помочь? Может сирдалуда вмочить пол-пачки, а?


----------



## Tigresss (3 Дек 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Один из самых частых вариантов болей. К счастью, лечится обычно хорошо.
> 
> 1) Постизометрическая релаксация указанной мышцы (я не так давно в одной из веток описывал как можно самостоятельно растягивать мышцу)
> 2) Локальные инъекции



Я тоже делаю такое упражнение (насколько я поняла, какое). И тут у меня вопрос. Может кто из докторов ответит? Или участники сведущие? Я этим упражнением ведь расслабляю мышцу. А еще я делаю упражнения Кегеля. А они создают тонус. Противоречит ли одно другому или дополняет? Ответьте, кто знает, пожалуйста.


----------



## Tigresss (3 Дек 2014)

Lenocka написал(а):


> Спасибо, доктор за совет! Я как раз в этом направлении пытаюсь двигаться. Всех домашних уже перепугала делая упражнения пир на обеденном столе. Я вот что хочу спросить: вот это упражнение с одной стороны совсем не могу делать, очень больно, опущенную ногу не могу потом поднять
> Посмотреть вложение 55004
> Это как раз та мышца (средне ягодичная)?
> Пытаюсь еще теннисным мячиков лежа разминать, есть одна очень-очень болезненная точка. По-Вашему: это хорошо делать ежедневно или надо себе отдых давать? И еще: Вы писали про инъекции, что именно? Обезболивающее или противовоспалительное, и какой врач может колоть?



Лен, я это упражнение делаю только в одну сторону - так мне сказал врач. Плюс я ногу не свешиваю, верхнюю, а как бы завожу за нижнюю (как бы объяснить - бедро верхней лежит, выходит, впереди нижней, а стопа идет под коленку нижней, как бы зацепляется за нее). Это касаемо растяжки.
А Вы когда ногу не можете поднять потом, то ГДЕ больно? Я делала физическое упражнение такого типа (очень похожее, в рамках укрепляющей гимнастики), и болит как раз в том месте крестца, где и коренится боль в крестце.


----------



## AIR (3 Дек 2014)

> Может сирдалуда вмочить пол-пачки, а?


А вдруг расслабит не то, что надо.... Все же желательно, чтобы лечение было максимально избирательным...


----------



## Lenocka (3 Дек 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> А вдруг расслабит не то, что надо.... Все же желательно, чтобы лечение было максимально избирательным...


Ну это я шучу, конечно! если уж расслабляться чем, так я скорей за белое вино чем за сирдалуд... Ох, ну и шутки пошли.. 
Я вот думаю попробовать в корсете днем на работе посидеть, может легче спине будет справляться, что скажете, *AIR?*


Tigresss написал(а):


> Лен, я это упражнение делаю только в одну сторону - так мне сказал врач. Плюс я ногу не свешиваю, верхнюю, а как бы завожу за нижнюю
> А Вы когда ногу не можете поднять потом, то ГДЕ больно? Я делала физическое упражнение такого типа (очень похожее, в рамках укрепляющей гимнастики), и болит как раз в том месте крестца, где и коренится боль в крестце.


А я уже могу!!! Вот что значит тренировка ✌️, а боли как таковой и не было, было как бы ощущение что нога отнялась, как будто сводило судорогой, не могла ее поднять совсем..


----------



## AIR (4 Дек 2014)

> Я вот думаю попробовать в корсете днем на работе посидеть, может легче спине будет справляться,


Действие корсета скорее ограничительное и психологическое. Немного ограничивает объём движений, что несколько снижает двигательную нагрузку на поясницу... Плюс ощущение себя "под надежной защитой".... Плюс спинке потеплей чуть чуть... Можете посидеть пару часиков при желании,   если настроение пободрей будет, значит есть смысл и поносИть....


----------



## Tigresss (4 Дек 2014)

Доктор AIR, а как к Вам правильно попасть, через Ваше место работы (регистратуру) или как-то еще?


----------



## La murr (4 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Доктор AIR, а как к Вам правильно попасть, через Ваше место работы (регистратуру) или как-то еще?


Передаю Вам контакты доктора в ЛС.


----------

